# 3 years Bank experience in India.What are chances of getting a job in Hong Kong?



## gemboy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have a 3 years work experience of Customer Handling/Retail banking for an Indian based Bank.

Education wise I hold a degree in Engineering and a Post Graduate Diploma in Management,from India.

What are the chances of mine getting a bank job in Hong Kong?

GEMBOY


----------



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hong Kong is becoming stricter when it comes to working regulations for foreigners. Most expats are either highly skilled and work in the financial sector or teach english. It is best to secure a good job before you arrive in Hong Kong as the cost of living is fairly high and you technically need a job offer before you can be granted an employment visa. 

Best of luck


----------



## itstoohothere (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm not sure if your retail banking experience will earn you any points here, unless you are aiming for at least management position, but your post-grad (mba?) might be advantageous if you are looking into bigger firms. In any case apply online and get the job before you decide to move.


----------



## gemboy (Sep 3, 2014)

*not confined*

I have no interest in high profile/heavy duty jobs right now.

Right now I want to learn and develop.Success can come late.

I am also considering Taiwan/South Korea/Bangkok.Not confined to Hong Kong.

Higher positions/bigger companies is not something I want now.

I want to see culture,gain exposure,improve lifestyle.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

gemboy said:


> I have no interest in high profile/heavy duty jobs right now.
> 
> Right now I want to learn and develop.Success can come late.
> 
> ...


You may wish to look into the Hong Kong Working Holiday Scheme - 

Working Holiday Scheme | Immigration Department

You need to be a citizen of one of the participating countries in order to apply for a Hong Kong Working Holiday visa.


----------



## gemboy (Sep 3, 2014)

*India not a participating country*

India is not a participating country

any other option ?


----------

